# Como hacer una brujula casera



## gisel carola (Sep 19, 2008)

hola a todos, les cuento q en mi practica de robotica me mandaron hacer una brujula casera y no se cm hacerlo...es para q cuando la brujula yo la gire a la derecha o izquierda o culkier direccion, 3 motores q voy a tener tmb van a girar en la misma direccion...ya tngo funcionando los motores (dc, paso a paso y servo) pero no se cm hacer cn la brujula para q los motores giren al mismo tiempo q gira la brujula en la misma direccion...les agradezco cualkier aporte q puedan hacer...porfaaa!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

ponle un encoder a una brujula normal de toda la vida.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 19, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ponle un encoder a una brujula normal de toda la vida.


Y como se mueve la aguja?
Vamos que....

Busca los transistores por efecto hall y lo puedes hacer.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 19, 2008)

Me parece que hace falta una mejor explicación... Con que pensás mover la aguja de la brújula?, con un imán?


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2008)

Debido a que la brújula debe ser muy sensible yo lo pensaría por el lado de un sensor luminoso. 
Por ejemplo, pondría unos cuantos fototransistores en círculo, bien cerca uno de otro, centrados con la aguja de la brújula. Con una iluminación uniforme sensaría la señal que manda cada uno. Los dos que están tapado por la aguja van a mandar una señal diferente al resto. O podés usar optoacopladores de ranura, que cada uno ya tiene su led emisor. Así ya tenés la dirección. 
Diferenciar entre N y S lo dejo a tu inventiva. Puede ser con una aguja de forma asimétrica.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que hace falta una mejor explicación... Con que pensás mover la aguja de la brújula?, con un imán?



Si, llamado la Tierra. El Nombre, cierto, pero no se yo si se le saldra de las manos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 20, 2008)

el problema solo esta en saber hacia donde se mueve la aguja, y que en ese mismo momento se les indique a los motores girar.

solo eso.

se hace con fotodiodos y transistores y algun pic para comandar.

ahora si lo q queres hacer es la brujula en sí, ya tenes un problemin.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 20, 2008)

Se supone que el robot ese tienen que ir a una dirección en particular o que?


----------



## DOMINGO_V (Sep 22, 2008)

Busca este circuito integrado ADXL202/ADXL210 para ver si te puede servir. Creo que es lo que necesitas.


----------



## DOMINGO_V (Sep 22, 2008)

Perdona  me lo he pensado mejor y no tengo claro si realmente lo que recomendaba en la anotación anterior te servirá. 

Pero por si acaso te paso estos enlaces que seguro que son lo que necesitas o por lo menos te pueden dar ideas.

http://www.superrobotica.com/S320160.htm
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/KMZ51_3.pdf
http://www.nxp.com/acrobat_download/applicationnotes/AN00022_COMPASS.pdf


----------

